# my first ride with the zillas today...



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

note to self:
if your stuck, dont keep digging...you'll end up in china!!

man these tires DIG....they pack mud a little though in the thick stuff.

o yeah, 27X9 front
27X11 rear

and i cant believe how much better it steers over the stock dunFLOPS.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

so all in all you're satisfied?


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i am.
time will tell (didnt get to hit many holes yet)
but for riding mostly trails and hitting holes along the way im more than satisfied.
i think i even turned a 400EX lover into getting a 750 after he seen the tires on the bike.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I love mine. Just wish they made them in 30's.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

They do make 30 inch zillas!!


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i actually get a LITTLE vibration when im under maybe 5 MPH or turning sharp but im thinking the A-arm upper bushing thats shot might be a culprit to. but other than that, you wouldnt know those monsters are under you...
and 30 zillas......that would be nice!!!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> They do make 30 inch zillas!!


I just noticed that. I thought they only made them up to 28s. On Mud throwers they have from 25s to 28s main page but when you click on it they have 30s. I will be getting some of those in the future.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah the Zillas work great for an all purpose tire. I have no complaints with mine.

PS i moved this to the tire section.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ dang i missed it  tis why 2 sets of eyes are better than one in most sitcheeayshuns.

If i were to have a trail tire I would likely want these. Maxxis knows how to make a light tire. The weights of the 30's and the mudbug line certainly show that.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

diggin to china....
we have YET to see a bike make it through this hole...its swallowed jeep cherokee's with 33's on it before...



**edit**
thanks for moving it. i wasnt sure where the conversation would go...hhahhaha


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Glad you like them. That sure it some thick stuff. I have a set 28" on my prowler, they are great all around. I didn't notice any power lose going up the 28's from stock. THey are really lite. They wear really well too, I put them on a Tcat and that thing spins the crap out of them.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

very thick!
if you can, zoom in on the tires...they look like slicks!!!
that stream on the right has no where to go but this hole...YEARS of dumping water into it made it the "enter at your own risk" hole.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

that reminds me of arkansas mud =/


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

LOL Yeah thats thick right there. BigP's laws looked like that in the Arkansas mud.

88rxn/a Did you make it that far or winch your self to there?


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

you can see the DEEP ruts half way through,
that was it. the rear tires SUNK and i went no further. had to winch the rest of the way. i can guarantee no one that rides here will try it now or would have made it that far. i come across it the first time (towards the camera) and made it. but going back through again was all she wrote.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I want some 30s now that they are out, and weight the same as my 26" MST.... Anyone want 4 26x12 MST's?


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> I want some 30s now that they are out, and weight the same as my 26" MST.... Anyone want 4 26x12 MST's?


 
Thought you were gonna give the MST's to your step father?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

he has a stepfather?

you might be confusing him with me? i gave my laws to my stepdad. he loves em.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

oh, ok...sorry, I had a brain cramp.....lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah.. If I have a step father, my mom has some explaining to do. And Im sure my Dad will be pissed too....  lol


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

How are the Zillas on rocks? I keep looking at them but wonder how they would hold up on the rocks. We ride some power lines up here that have nothing but rocks in the 12-14" range, and the tires take a real beating on them.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Where can I get a good price on some 28''zilla's? I gotta get some before the MIMB ride!! My 26'' 589's are begining to show their age (and the 650 is killing them) so i need to replace them lookin for more traction and still maintaining the smooth ride .


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

mudthrowers..... one of our sponsors.. free shipping, plus MIMB members get %10 off.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Sweet:rockn: Thanks four-and-a-quarter:bigok:


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

are u guys talkin about the mudzillas or the plain zillas? i have 28 mudzillas on my 650 and the do viberate a little at low speeds and slow turns. they are a bit heavy though. my 28-10-12 on itp rims weigh in at 44lbs each and the 28-12-12 are even heavier. i was thinkin of gettin 29.5-10-12 swamplites , any input on that? by the im new on this site and this is my first post. i love my 06 650i , brutes all the way!!!!!


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

I think they are referring more towards the Maxxis Zilla's, not the MudZilla's. I was looking on Mud Throwers site earlier, and priced the 27x9x12's, 27x11x12's with the discount verses the 28x10x12's, 28x12x12's and there is only about $7.20 differance, but what I did notice was that the lugs on the 27's were 1.2" and the 28's were only .9". wonder what the true mesurment would be between the 2?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i know on the 28's with 6lbs they are 27 1/4 tall and with 1-1/4 lugs


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

for all your tire talkers, here's our weight chart if you havent already found it.
:rockn:
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=tireweightchart


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Well i know that i measured my 28" Zillas and they are 28". Dont know what kind of air pressure are in them. Havent touched them since i bought them. I love um. I am getting the 30" Zillas soon. I will get another set of rims and if we are trail ridding i will use the 28s if we are mudding the 30s.


----------



## BuckMark (Mar 22, 2009)

Got to try my zillas out, they are nice!!!!!I think everybody will like them!!!


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

88rxn/a said:


> very thick!
> if you can, zoom in on the tires...they look like slicks!!!
> that stream on the right has no where to go but this hole...YEARS of dumping water into it made it the "enter at your own risk" hole.


 Would a good mud tire clean out better than that?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

edtman said:


> Would a good mud tire clean out better than that?


it that stuff, probably not. Even outlaws will gum up in some stuff. They might might make it farther, but...


----------



## dillon (Jul 7, 2009)

how is the wear on the zillas??


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

BuckMark said:


> Got to try my zillas out, they are nice!!!!!I think everybody will like them!!!


I know I'll b e running them, next go around.






Just sayin'


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

With the limited riding I have on my Zilla's on the rear of my Scrambler I must say they are a very nice tire. I haven't been able to hit any good mud holes yet to truly test them out, but on normal trails and trail mud they have been excellent so far.


----------



## GreenRancher (Jul 4, 2009)

Are they good in sand??


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I would think that they might try to dig a little but it would depend on how hard you were on the throttle


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

jctgumby said:


> I would think that they might try to dig a little but it would depend on how hard you were on the throttle


I would think the same thing.


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

From the riding I have done in the sand pit behind the house they seem to be very good in the sand. I don't have any traction problems, and they climb the hills real well.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Mine dig in the sand pretty bad. But hey with 750 cc of pure bad azznes what do you expect LOL

On a serous note there not the best sand tire for sure but it's for obvious reasons.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

sookiesmacker said:


> I know I'll b e running them, next go around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Me, quoting Me.......


I've got'em & so far, I love 'em.

:rockn::rockn:





J-U-U-U-ST, Sayin'


----------

